# Copper Goodies



## Mr_Dove (Jun 1, 2005)

My 7th wedding anniversary is coming up but my wife is having trouble finding something copper to get for me.  The all-clad 4 qt sauteuse with the copper core is on my list but its a bit out of our desired price range for gifts.

Anyone have other ideas for kitchen related copper gifts?


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Actually, 7th is Copper, Wool or Desk Sets...
although, I'd go for copper too! How about a copper tea kettle?


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 1, 2005)

Or a copper hanging pot rack!


----------



## Sara (Jun 8, 2005)

Or copper utensils, or decorative kitchen accessories?

Sara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 10, 2005)

Or ... a roll of pennies!!! After all - it's the thought that counts ...


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Good one, Michael!

So, Mr. Dove...has the big day arrived?
We're all anxiously awaiting to hear what you gave.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jun 10, 2005)

Still a bit away.  June 26th.  I'm leaning towards a nice salt shaker/pepper grinder combo and a tool caddy for the kitchen.  Both things that she's been wanting for a long, long time.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Those sound like wonderful gifts!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 11, 2005)

If you cook enough things that require whipping egg whites to justify having one bowl just for that purpose - a copper bowl would be a great gift.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 14, 2005)

If cost is an issue, the egg white bowl sounds great.  If not, spring for real copper from Faulk or Mauviel.  One piece will cost not much more or less than the allclad and be so much better.  Faulk has a try me piece at a discount and their service is fast, about 3 day delivery.  www.faulkculinair.com


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 14, 2005)

One thought on selecting copper cookware - get copper with a Stainless Steel interior rather than Tin. 

1. Tin melts at a low temperature of only 450-F, Stainless Steel at 2,782-F

2. SS is much harder than Tin - Tin is rather like the old Teflon coatings - scratches and is worn away easily exposing the copper to the food - and the tin that is worn away goes into your food.

3. Tin linings have to be re-tinned from time to time (see #2 above). This increases the cost over time - and finding someone who can do it is getting harder all the time. 

4. With the copper exterior doing the majority of the heat conduction - I doubt you'll really notice the minute difference in the conduction thru the SS vs Tin lining.

Yes - I know that the old "Classic" French copper cookware was tin lined. Tin was discovered as far back as 2870 BC (in the Bronze Age) - Stainless Steel wasn't "discovered" until the 1920's.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 19, 2005)

Michael, I understand your caution of tinned copper, but I have few recipes that require more than 400 in the oven, and I have cast iron for those 
As far as the tin lining wearing off, anyone who can care for silverstone or cast iron can learn the simple care for tinned copper.  I've had a few pieces for over 7 years and they show no signs of needing to be retinned; however, when they do there are several listings on the web to care for my pirze pots & pans.  There is nothing like the sound of sauteing in a tin lined pan, and tin is the only really non reactive metal used in cooking.  Even stainless can react to salts and some  bases.  

I do think a variety of choices in the kitchen gives one great versatility, and the cheapest way to upgrade your kitchen is with really good pots and pans.


----------

